# BLD R perm help?



## Parity (Dec 9, 2009)

Ok I am watching erik limback tutorial on BLD and here is his R perm.
R U2 R' U2 R B' R' U' R U R B R2 U I know I am doing it right but it never seems to come out like his.


----------



## Weston (Dec 9, 2009)

Are you doing the y before you execute the alg?


----------



## Parity (Dec 9, 2009)

Weston said:


> Are you doing the y before you execute the alg?



I have a solved cube so it wouldn't matter,


----------



## Weston (Dec 9, 2009)

Oh so youre talking about outside of a BLD solve?

Well, then obviously youre not doing the alg right.


----------



## Parity (Dec 9, 2009)

Weston said:


> Oh so youre talking about outside of a BLD solve?
> 
> Well, then obviously youre not doing the alg right.



it is in a bld solve I am just trying to learn it for the tutorial parity part of the corners.


----------



## Weston (Dec 9, 2009)

So then what is the problem?


----------



## The3point14 (Dec 9, 2009)

the parity with the R perm can be done with any algorithm that switches 2 corners and the two edges that you need to be swapped ( LU and BU ? ), I use another Y-perm instead of an R. Just make sure you do the same algorithm at the end.


----------



## Parity (Dec 9, 2009)

WOW NVM the very last R I was doing R'.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Dec 9, 2009)

Do the J perm ~


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 9, 2009)

for the I would normally do y2 followed by L U2 L' U2 L F' L' U' L U L F L2 U


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 9, 2009)

R U2 R' U2 R B' R' U' R U R B R2 U
That's as easy as I can make it for you (that's what alg.garron.us is for). Seriously, it even took me less time to create that link than to type this sentence.

Closing the thread.


----------

